# Rabbit friendly paint??



## Corneal (Oct 30, 2018)

are there any paints that are safe if a rabbit chooses to chew it, I saw another forum's post and they all said that Cuprinol garden shades are safe, is this true??

http://forums.rabbitrehome.org.uk/showthread.php?464287-Pet-safe-paint


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

I was told to use plastikote (make sure it's the water based one) for my hamsters and gerbils as its safe to gnaw on. Someone who knows rabbits will need to confirm but I'm guessing it would be OK for rabbits too?


----------



## Corneal (Oct 30, 2018)

ForestWomble said:


> I was told to use plastikote (make sure it's the water based one) for my hamsters and gerbils as its safe to gnaw on. Someone who knows rabbits will need to confirm but I'm guessing it would be OK for rabbits too?


Just googled them, the paint tubs are super small!


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Corneal said:


> Just googled them, the paint tubs are super small!


It goes further than you'd think, but it does depend on what you are painting of course.


----------



## Corneal (Oct 30, 2018)

ForestWomble said:


> It goes further than you'd think, but it does depend on what you are painting of course.


Three wooden enclosures (5ftx15ft,) 8 wooden houses and three hay boxes,


----------



## bunnygeek (Jul 24, 2018)

I use Cuprinol Garden Shades. Once dried it's meant to be rabbit-safe.


----------

